# Tuesday!



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I have not posted pictures of Tues in a few months so yesterday we had a bath and trimmed her feet, face and tail. 

She is 2 & a half years old and I am in love with her color! lol We had her spayed in August and she weighed 65 pounds! I was a bit shocked as she does not seam that big to me. 

Anyway on to the pictures, the gaiting and free standing ones are a bit blurry as she was a ways away and would only hold still for a second XD


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

She is such a pretty girl!!!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I love her color and markings. They are so pretty!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Very pretty girl.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

oohh she has such pretty coloring and very expressive eyes! What a pretty girl you have


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

She looks good ! I like her trim


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Thanks y'all! 

I love my girl


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

what number did you clip her body on? she look so smooth mandy was done with a 4 and looks rough already.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

she is cute gotta love partis


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She really is adorable and her clip is lovely.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Isn't she the one related to the parti-standard I have, Dodger? 

I also love her coloring and clip, she's beautiful!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Great face!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

She has about a months growth from being stripped down with a 10 blade. Her face, feet and base of tail is done with a 10 against the grain.

Yes Tuesday is a half sister to Dodger! They have the same sire. BTW have you entered Dodgers info into the PPD? *EDIT*: I found her!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

She is sooo pretty. Didn't you clip her tail a few months ago, or was that another poodle you did? If so, wow it's growing back fast, if not then ignore me LoL. Gotta love the easy maintance of a #10 right!  *eye balls Jazz* maybe that is in our near future hahah.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Thats funny Aiden, you're related to TWO forum members via your poodles. Cute.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Yeah I cut it when I did her modified German, her coat grows like I don't know what!

Thanks y'all ^_^


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I haven't actually put dodgers information in, im not sure if jen lane did either.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I think this is her...no?
http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=363319


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep, that's here. I updated her pic when I found it earlier and also added Vega, he's on there somewhere.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

This one is related to your girl as well, Shasta. I met her at jenlane as well


http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=354521


----------

